
Nashville is unexpected third-place winner in Amazon HQ2 - kimsk112
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/nashville-unexpected-third-place-winner-amazon-hq2-162152894.html
======
joe_hills
I work two blocks away from where they're constructing the Nashville Yards
complex that will house Amazon, and this is a huge disappointment.

That location was already in high demand, but according to the Tennesseean
(our paper of record) the state and city promised Amazon $102 million to move
in anyway.

We should let companies who want to invest in our city do so without competing
for space against subsidized giants like this.

